# Monoschnur Brandungsangeln



## Aalbubi (28. Februar 2018)

Moin!

Ich spiele derzeit mit den Gedanken, mir eine Spule durchgehend mit Mono zu befüllen. Ziel ist es, keine Schlagschnur verwenden zu müssen.

Meine Gewichte die ich bis dato an der Rute baumeln hatte lagen bei max. 180g. Standard ist bei mir 150g. 

Ist es bei Schnurstärken ab 0,4 mm bereits möglich, sicher zu werfen? Ich bin nicht der beste Werfer und komme zurzeit mit Mono+Schlagschnur  (0,3+0,56) auf 80 Meter. 

Ich habe manchmal sehr viel Kraut an den Knoten. Eine Keulenschnur möchte ich nicht kaufen, dafür habe ich einfach zu viele Hänger (vll fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung).

Falls so ein Vorhaben gut funktioniert, könntet ihr mir eine nicht allzu drahtige und preiswerte Schnur empfehlen?

Kann man eine Standardschnur wie die Berkley Trilene in 0,6 als Schlagschnur verwenden, oder weisen die Schlagschnüre "besondere" Eigenschaften auf?

Über eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen!

Gruß Victor


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Habe früher in Holland nur mit mono geangelt in der Brandung.
035_ 040 hauptschnur und 060 davor geknotet.
200_250 gr Blei


----------



## Aalbubi (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ich bin im Laufe meines Postings etwas schwammig geworden.  
Kurz und knapp: kann ich mit 0,40 oder 0,45 Mono werfen, ohne Schlagschnur zu benutzen?

Trotzdem danke für deine Meinung!


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Mit leichten gewichten ja,
Aber Bei 200 wäre schlagschnur besser.


----------



## Maxthecat (1. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin !
Kein Problem eine 0,40 er in der Brandung zu Fischen . Schaltes ja eh noch das Vorfach in 0,70 er davor . Dafür gibt es extra Schnüre die sich Shock Leader nennen aus denen du dann dein jeweiliges Vorfach herstellen kannst .

 Entweder für Dorsch mit 3/0 -4/0 Aberdeen  oder für die Platten ,dann eben dünnere Mundschnüre mit 1/0 - 2/0 er Haken .
Die Berkley Trilene Big Game kannste ja in 10 kg Tragkraft zum füllen Deiner Rolle nehmen . Ich meine mit 10kg Tragkraft müsste es die mit knapp 0,42 mm Durchmesser die in Neongelb sein , gibt es auf 600 Meter Spulen für unter 10 Euro .

PS : Mir und Kollegen ist da nie was gerissen bei 0,40 Haupt und 0,70 Vorfach mit 190 gr. Krallenblei dran . Kam nur vor wenn wir gepennt haben und der Schnurfangbügel der Rolle beim Auswerfen umgeklappt ist .#q


----------



## Aalbubi (1. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Bei mir ist es folgendes Problem. Wenn sich Kraut am Schlagschnurknoten sammelt, muss ich das Einkurbeln einstellen und Kraut abmachen. Dabei liegt die Montage im Bermudadreieck. Was dort einmal liegt, taucht nicht wieder auf! 

Danke für die Info! Ich werde mir eine 0,40 er bestellen. 
Ps. kann man denn auch mit der 0,60er Triline seine Vorfächer basteln bzw. sie als Schlagschnur nehmen? Mit Korda Schlagschnur hat das ganz gut geklappt, nur kosten 100m schon 14 Euro.


----------



## daci7 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Die Stärke des Vorfaches ist vollkommen egal, es sei denn du machst deine Vorfächer so lang, dass du sie bis auf die Rolle kurbelst. Und dann kannst auch Schlagschnur nehmen.
Ob *du *eine Schlagschnur brauchst kann dir niemand genau sagen - eine 35er oder 40er Schnur hält schon einiges aus, aber wenn man volle Möhre durchzieht kriegt man die auch durch. 
Und 150 oder 200g Blei unkontrolliert durch die Gegend zu hämmern ist nicht gerade ungefährlich. 
Im Besten Fall landet einfach alles im Teich - je nach Wurftechnik kann es aber auch Querschläger am Strand geben


----------



## Kay63 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Bin zwar nur Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler (wohne zu weit weg), aber ich würde die 40er nicht ohne Schlagschnur werfen. Bei mir hats nicht gehalten. Mach Dir lieber ne 35er drauf und 2 Rutenlängen >60er. Die 40er kostet gegenüber der 35er Wurfweite, hält aber einen straffen Wurf nicht aus.
Mit dem Knoten kann man leben, wenn er gut gemacht ist.
So mach ichs, ist sicher nicht perfekt, die Profis hier können es bestimmt besser erklären, aber ich hab die letzten Jahrzehnte gut damit geangelt, als Gelegenheitsangler.


----------



## Aalbubi (1. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ich habe ja bereits eine Spule 0.30er Mono mit Schlagschnur und eine mit 0.16er Geflecht mit Schlagschnur. Mir geht es nur drum einen Kompromiss einzugehen, wo ich nicht mit einem Knoten bei starkem Krautgang angeln muss. Keulenschnur werde ich nicht benutzen. Dafür verliere ich zu viele Montagen. 
Ich werfe dann auch lieber 40 Meter weniger, als das ich den Fisch samt Montage verliere.

Ich werde mich ein wenig in Onlineshops umschauen. Nur bezüglich der Schnurstärke für die Hauptschnur bin ich noch am überlegen. 0.40 oder 0.45mm wird es wohl werden.

Danke an alle für eure Meinungen!
Gruß Victor


----------



## Gazza2509 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin,

 am besten nehme ein "tapered leader" die ist ca 10 bis 15 meter lang und fängt bei 0,35 an und am ende ist 0,60. Vorteil damit ist du hast ein kleinere Knoten die wenig an den Ringen haakt und fängt weniger Kraut.
 ohne Schlagschnur ist nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## Maxthecat (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ach ... eine 0,40 langt da vollkommen aus ! Hier bekommste die Shock Leader für Vorfach binden ,nimm die 0,70 Kostet nicht die Welt ! Die bekommste auch als Hauptschnur auf 500 Meter Rollen,auch nicht so teuer . Tragkraft auch gut .
https://www.angelsport.de/dam-damyl-tectan-superior-angelschnur_0156423.html
https://www.angelsport.de/dam-damyl-tectan-superior-soft-leader-angelschnuere_0143051.html


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Falls der Knoten so ein Problem ist könnte man auch überlegen bei deiner 16er geflochtenen Hauptschnur eine dicke geflochtene Schlagschnur einzuspleißen - da fällt der Knoten weg und die Verdickung ist minimal.
Wenn du allerdings nicht so ruppig wirfs und keinen Pendelwurf oder komische seitl. Ablegewürfe machst sollte ne 40er oder 45er durchgehend auch funktionieren.


----------



## Aalbubi (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Vielen Dank für eure Teilnahme und euren Erfahrungen!

Ich habe mir jetzt bei Askari (hoffentlich dauert das nicht allzu lange) die Dam Tectan Schnur in 0.4 mm, die Dam Tectan Soft Leader zweimal in 0,6mm und einmal in 0,7mm bestellt.
Kurz gegoogelt und gesehen, das die Dam Tectan sehr beliebt ist! Danke Maxthecat für den Link!

Dazu noch Rollenfette von Scandex und Penn. Wattwurmnadeln auch, die verschwinden wie ein Gitarrenplektrum ins nichts.

Das mit dem Einspleißen hört sich verdammt cool an! Muss ich irgendwann mal probieren!

Ich hoffe, das meine Wurftechnik es zulässt, durchgehend mit einer 0,40er Mono zu fischen!

Besten Dank!


----------



## buttweisser (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Also Aalbubi, wenn du maximal so um die 80m wirfst, dann brauchst du auch keine Schlagschnur. Die Kräfte die dabei entstehen, reichen eigentlich nicht aus eine 40er beim Wurf zu zerstören. Ich würde die 40er aber nur bei hängerträchtigem Grund, viel Gras im Wasser, Muschelbänken usw. verwenden. Ansonsten reicht eine 30-35er mit einer Tragkraft ab ca. 6,5-7 kg. Abriebfest sollte sie aber schon sein. 

Bei ruhigem Wetter mit wenig Strömung kannst du auch mit 100 oder 120 Gramm und 30ger Mono werfen. Das ist nicht verboten  und wirft sich viel leichter als das dicke Zeug.


----------



## Aalbubi (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

@Buttweiser: ich schaffe es zurzeit nur 80m zu werfen. Ich muss an meiner Wurftechnik arbeiten. Ich habe sehr hängerträchtigen Grund (aus meiner Sicht). Da liege ich mit 0,4 doch richtig. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Unterfischt (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin alle zusammen!
Ich fische fast nur noch Geflecht!
Bisse sind einfach spitze!

Aalbubi teste mal 1 mit ner Mono und eine mit Geflochtener!

Viel Spaß beim Testen


----------



## buttweisser (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Als Anfänger in der Brandung mit Geflecht zu fischen, halte ich für unsinnig. Das bringt keine Vorteile es sei denn, man will ohne Fisch heim gehen. Klar sieht man gerade zaghafte Bisse deutlicher. Das wars dann aber auch,weil kaum ein Fisch am Haken hängen bleibt.

Der Fisch spürt wegen der fehlenden Dehnung im Geflecht sofort Widerstand und hört in der Regel auf zu beißen. Man muß sich da schon einiger Hilfsmittel bedienen, um Bisse auch zu verwandeln. Oder die Fische sind gerade mal sehr aggressiv im Beißverhalten, dann bleiben sie auch hängen.


----------



## Aalbubi (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Mein Problem bei Geflecht ist, das mir die meisten Dorsche ausschlitzen. Da finde ich keine Lösung. Sie schlitzen mir immer kurz vor dem Landgang aus. In der letzten Phase des Drills habe ich die Rute sehr steil und versuche Gefühlvoll den Fisch vom Grund fernzuhalten. Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben, was ich besser machen könnte, oder gar falsch mache?


----------



## Ra.T (4. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Hallo...,
evtl. sind deine Haken zu gross oder zu stumpf.
Wenn der Fisch den Köder richtig „inhaliert“ und der Haken gut in das Fleisch eindringen kann, dann kann er sich auch nicht mehr lösen. 




Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Maxthecat (4. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin !
Fischst du mit 1 Haken auf der Mundschnur oder hast du dahinter noch einen lose durch das Öhr augezogen ? Falls nicht mach es bei Dorsch mal so : Vorne an der Mundschnur den 3/0 und dann ziehst du entweder einen zweiter Haken in 2/0 nur durch  das Öhr lose auf die Schnur . Dahinter eine kleine Perle und einen Stopper . 

Denn zweiten Haken wickelst du denn 3 x und die Mundschnur und ziehst ihn oben mit in den Köder ein ( Wattwurm , Tintenfisch etc. ). Noch besser ist ein 3/0 Circle Hook als zweiter Haken zum sichern des Köders und der Fisch hat den Circle Hook entweder im Maulwinkel oder schön in der Unterlippe hängen .

Geh mal auf youtube und gib Making Cod Rigs ein oder auch Sandmans Tackle Time . Der macht gute Videos zum Angeln in der Brandung und anfertigen von verschiedenen Rigs für Dorsch .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Aalbubi (4. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ich fische 3/0 Awa Shima Haken. Saugünstig.  Scharf sind die Haken (Nageltest). Das mit dem Doppelhaken-System hört sich sehr gut an! Circle Hooks sind leider ziemlich teuer. Danke für die ganzen Tipps!


----------



## Maxthecat (4. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

@Aalbubi : Haken und anderes Zubehör muss man ja nicht unbedingt in D kaufen . Dank Internet gib es das meist günstiger und mehr in der Packung ,in genauso guter Qualität in anderen Ländern zu Kaufen #6


----------



## Astacus74 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin,

gerade beim Kleinkram wie Schnur, Haken, Wirbel sollte man nur Qulitativ hochwertige Produkte kaufen. Darauf kommt es an was nützt günstig wenn es nicht taugt.

Ich kaufe mir lieber einmal was vernüftiges als andauernd den billigen Kram der laufend den Geist aufgibt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Aalbubi (5. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Es wurde ja schon auf die Qualität hingewiesen. Du kannst in den "Chinawobbler Thread" reingucken. Da gibt es echt geile Sachen aus China! Natürlich gibt es auch viel mist. Man kann aber auch in jedem Angelladen die Katze im Sack kaufen!


----------



## angler1996 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon auf die Qualität hingewiesen. Du kannst in den "Chinawobbler Thread" reingucken. Da gibt es echt geile Sachen aus China! Natürlich gibt es auch viel mist. Man kann aber auch in jedem Angelladen die Katze im Sack kaufen!



yep, Du kannst aber auch Mist erwischen|wavey:
Vorbereitung viel aus, beim Packen festgestellt, brauche Mono als Vorschaltschnur, ab in den Baumarkt, der war näher als der Angelladen.
Solange die Temperatur über 10°C alles ok, aber wehe darunter, dann sind mir selbst die paar Meter von der Spule gesprungen ich Depp ich


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Mein Problem bei Geflecht ist, das mir die meisten Dorsche ausschlitzen.



Genau deswegen kommt mir auch keine geflochtene mehr auf die Rollen... Gerade die größeren Dorsche 50+ schlitzen oft aus. Und auch die, die man rausbekommt, haben die Haken meist nur in der Lippe.

Außer einer genialen Bisserkennung hat die geflochtene für mich keinerlei Vorteile, eher mehr Nachteile.

 Für mich gibt es beim Brandungsangeln ausschließlich Mono und sonst nichts.


----------



## buttweisser (6. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Zitat Dorschgreifer:

 "Für mich gibt es beim Brandungsangeln ausschließlich Mono und sonst nichts."

#6Auf den Punkt. Genau so ist es.|wavey:


----------



## Maxthecat (6. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

@Astacus74 : Denn google mal nach Sakuma Manta Hooks , Manta Extra und den Circle bzw. Chinu Hooks von Sakuma . Die nutzen die Engländer in der Brandung auf Dorsch ! Diese gibt es auch nur in England zu kaufen , nicht in China .

Dort sind 25 bzw. 30 Stück in der Packung , je nach Größe 7,00 € - 10 € . Bei Mustard bekommste 10 Stück bei 1/0 für 3,95 und bei Größeren Haken wie 3/0 usw. sind nur noch 4 -5 St. in der Packung für bis zu 6,95 € !

Das ist den Engländern auch sauer aufgestoßen mit den Preisen der  Haken und haben sich deshalb für Sakuma entschieden . Die stehen den Mustard in nichts nach  , sind sogar stabilere Haken von Sakuma und auch Sauscharf .

Wegen den Portokosten aus UK muss man halt schauen ,die nehmen je nach Händler unterschiedliche Preise von 6 € - 12€ . Einfach mal schauen bei Interesse auf ebay.com / UK .


----------



## buttweisser (7. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

...und Sakuma hat auch geile Monoschnur, z.B. die Sakuma Nite Crystal in yellow.

Hier der Link dazu:http://www.sakuma.co.uk/p/239/sakuma-nite-yellow-crystal-4oz


----------



## Aalbubi (7. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Gestern ist meine Bestellung angekommen :vik:

Die Tectan Softleader wirken wirklich zäh. Da gefällt mir die Schlagschnur von Korda auf dem ersten Blick mehr. Jedoch muss ich erstmal wirklich in der Brandung testen, bevor ich meckern kann. Die Korda Schlagschnur ist auch viel teurer.

Die 0,40 er Schnur der Tectan wirkt ziemlich dünn. Meine Ryobi Tana Surf ist nach 300m Schnur noch nicht ganz voll. Schnurfassung der Spule laut Hersteller: 250m bei 0,40mm. Entweder hat sich Ryobi oder Dam in deren Angaben vertan. Vielleicht beides? |uhoh: 
Von der Geschmeidigkeit macht die Schnur aber einen guten Eindruck! Die Dehnung scheint mir etwas zu hoch zu sein. Da muss ich am Wasser gucken, wie es ist und wie ich damit klar komme!

Danke für eure Beteiligung!


----------



## Maxthecat (7. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin Aalbubi !
Habe ich mir auch bestelt die DAM Tectan in 0,70 und in 0,35 mm für Mundschnur . Ist die nicht so Soft bzw. geschmeidig wie angegeben ?

Sakuma macht wohl gute Sachen zum Meeresangel ! Welche Schnur ich mir auch besorgen werde zum Binden von Rigs , ist die von Marlin in blue . Bekommt man auch nur in England . Gibt es auf 100 m Spule für ca . 4,00 € oder 3000 m Großspule ca. 35 € .

https://uk-hooks.com/category.php?selected=414

Diese benutzt der sandman ( sandmans tackle time auf youtube ) zum Binden seiner Rigs für Dorsch . Eine sehr geschmeidige Schnur wie man das in den Video's sehen kann . #6


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



> Entweder hat sich Ryobi oder Dam in deren Angaben vertan. Vielleicht beides? |uhoh:




:q





oder mal bei " nicht krautgang" angeln....|rolleyes
hatte das problem mit knoten eigentlich nur bei richtig welle
oder einen tag danach..


----------



## buttweisser (7. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Jungs das Frühjahr ruft ständig, also viel Spaß beim Angeln mit oder ohne Kraut.


----------



## Aalbubi (7. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Leider kann ich nicht von zu Hause aus riechen, ob Krautgang ist.

@Maxthecat: Meiner Meinung nach ist die nicht weich. Das ist aber auch erst meine zweite Schlagschnur. Im Vergleich: die Korda Snag Leader XT ist weicher. Die 0,7 Tectan ist schon ziemlich steif. Das wollen aber doch die meisten so beim Vorfachbau haben. Mir macht es nicht wirklich was aus.

Vielleicht kann ich am Freitag ans Wasser. Der Wind soll dann endlich auflandig sein.


----------



## Maxthecat (7. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Da haben die wieder mal gelogen mit ihrer Bezeichnung der DAM Tectan Soft Leader , ein weicheres , abriebfestes Material !|gr:#c


----------



## degl (7. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Also ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit der Tectan Softleader(0,60) gemacht..........beim Vorfachbau und auch als Schlagschnur#6

Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung, das man mal auch ne überlagerte Spule erwischt und dann die Eigenschaften schlechter werden#c

Steckt man manchmal eben nich drinn


----------



## Aalbubi (7. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Vielleicht haben die ja nicht gelogen und es ist wirklich weich im Vergleich zu anderen Schlagschnüren. Die Korda Schlagschnur wirkt in meinen Augen weicher. Wie schon gesagt, das ist meine zweite Schlagschnur die bei mir noch nicht im Einsatz war. Degl schreibt ja, das er damit zufrieden ist. Mein Input zu der Schnur muss man kritisch (richtige Wort an dieser Stelle?) betrachten.


----------



## Maxthecat (8. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Meine Tectan ist Gestern auch gekommen ,weich -geschmeidig ist was anderes ! Mir geht es ums Schlaufen machen und Wirbel anknoten. Lässt sich eben mit einer soften Schnur besser machen .

Aber Ok , es geht mit der Tectan noch . Möglich das die bei A..ar.
im Outlet günstiger abverkaufte schon etwas " abgehangen " ist #c.


----------



## Ra.T (8. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Mir geht es ums Schlaufen machen und Wirbel anknoten..


 
 Hallo...,
 bei steiferen und dickeren Schnüren kannst du gut den 
 "Gary Martin Weltausstellungsknoten" verwenden.

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Aalbubi (8. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Danke für den Knoten!


----------



## Maxthecat (11. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin !
Ich mache den wie die Engländer , den verbesserten Clinch Knoten bei den Vorfächern , Öhrhaken oder auch diekt an der Hauptschnur . Bei geflochtenen Schüren kann man den Knoten auch so verwenden . Denn kennt ja eigentlich Jeder , nur das man durch die Zweite entstandene größere Schlaufe nicht nur einmal , sondern dreimal durch geht mit dem kurzen Ende .  Dann den Knoten anfeuchten , an den beiden paralell laufenden Schnur Stücken leicht zusammen ziehen und danach erst fest zusammen ziehen .

Also beim Wirbel : Schnur durch das Öhr , so das ca. 10 cm vom kurze Ende übersteht , dreinmal um die Hauptschnur wickeln , denn durch das kleine enstandene Öhr (ist zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger entstanden ) von Unten durch gehen . Nun bekommt man jetzt eine etwas größere zweite Schlaufe , wo man das kurze Ende nochmal 3 x durch zieht . Nass machen , festziehen und Rest vom kurzen Ende abkneifen . Dieser Knoten ist schön klein , hält Super und geht niemals auf  #6  .

Wer es hier nicht verstanden hat , der schaut sich einfach mal das Video mit den Rigs Binden von sandmans tackle time auf youtube an . Danach erkennt Jeder den Knoten und kann den blind knoten   .


----------



## Aalbubi (11. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Am Freitag war ich in der Brandung. Die 0,4mm Tectan fischt sich echt gut. Ich konnte 180g damit ca 90m Weit werfen. Für meine Verhältnisse echt gut. Ich bin ja noch am lernen. Die Softleader als Schlagschnur konnte ich nicht wirklich testen.. vermutlich den Knoten irgendwie verkackt und die Montage verloren. Leider lag der Wetterbericht mit der Windprognose (Stärke) daneben und das Wasser war spiegelglatt. Keine Bisse.


----------



## Maxthecat (12. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin Aalbubi !
Wo warst denn , wieder an der Knock in Emden ? Schwache Tide und " Ententeich " bringt leider kein Fisch an den Haken .

Ich orientiere mich immer etwas nach der Vorhersage von : www.gezeitenfisch.com  . wann es sich lohnt ans Wasser zu gehen . Ob es zu 100% so stimmt was da steht #c . Zumindest wann NW und HW ist , Wind und Wetter Vorhersage passen wohl .

Wie war es Wattwürmern buddeln , sitzen die noch so tief im Sand ?
Ich muss auch unbedingt mal wieder los , auch weil ich meine neuen Brandungsruten mit neuen Rollen ausprobieren will . Habe mir die Mitchell Avocent 426 Power Beach 100-250 gr. mit Daiwa Emcast 5000a zugelegt . Optisch schon mal ne gut passende Combo .#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Ich werde mich ein wenig in Onlineshops umschauen. Nur bezüglich der Schnurstärke für die Hauptschnur bin ich noch am überlegen. 0.40 oder 0.45mm wird es wohl werden.


Das geht noch auf großen Rollen, also großen Spulendurchmessern. Ab 0,35mm aufwärts wird dicke Mono zickig auf der Spule, je nach Fabrikat unterschiedlich krass.

Aber mehrfache Vorteile bringt eine Schnur (durchaus eben z.B. die Tectan), die weicher und geschmeidiger liegt, was Benimm auf der Spule angeht. Sofern man eh mit der Dehnung klarkommt, was Bissanzeige etc. betrifft.

Weiche etwas dehnbarere Schnur verzeiht auch eher einen Kraft-Peak oder kurzzeitige Überlastung (Wurffehler), und die Knotenbindung hält besser.
Wichtig ist aber Wurfstil und Rutenaktion, also knallharter Werfer mit knalliger Spitzenaktion erzeugt dann schnell den tuffigen Knall ... 
Bischen sanfter Werfen, Rute nicht mit XFast-Taper Spitze und Monsterrückgrat, das erleichtert die Wurflast ungemein.

Wichtig ist auch bei durchgehend Mono: Die ersten 2 Rutenlängen an Schnur oder die evtl. noch längere bisherige Schlagschnurlänge öfter mal abschneiden, also z.B. nach einen richtigen Angeltag. Dann hat man dort wieder frische Schnur ...
Von daher nochmal wichtig: Günstige und gute Schnur, wo man wohlgemut gerne abschneiden tut, ist doppelt im Vorteil.

Ich hab an der Ostsee Meckpomm nach einigen Versuchen mit 0,35er durchgehend bis zur Vormontage geangelt, und ca. 120g mit 420er Ruten auf ca. 100m gebracht, keine Rekordleistungen, aber funzt.

Möge das feinere Angeln gelingen! #6


----------



## Aalbubi (12. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

@Maxthecatch: das solche Bedingungen eher schlecht sind, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Leider kann man kurzfristige Prognosen, was das Wetter anbelangt, nicht bestimmen. Die Wattwürmer saßen sehr tief (ca. einen halben Meter, vll etwas weniger).

Ein paar Fragen zur Schlagschnur: Welchen Schlagschnurknoten benutzt ihr? Schneidet ihr die Enden sehr kurz ab, oder lasst ihr noch ein wenig dran, damit die Enden nicht versteift, sondern flexibler sind? 
Kann ich nach Verlust einer Schlagschnur einfach neue Draufwickeln und losangeln, oder sollte die Schlagschnur erst einige Tage auf der Rolle ruhen?

Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen!


----------



## Maxthecat (12. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin Aalbubi !
Meist wird dazu der Blut Knoten genutzt um die Schlagschnur mit der Hauptschnur zu verbinden . Die Enden kurz abkneifen direkt hinter den Knoten . Das geht gut mit so einem Nagelknipser , günstig auf ebay 4,99€ mit Versand der 9 cm große aus Edelstahl .

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Tja , wenn du am Wasser bist willste ja Angeln , wenn du Abriss hattest  ,deswegen neue Schlagschnur anknoten und weiter geht es !
Was für dich gut wäre , ein Rotton Bottom Link für Meeresgrund mit viel Steinen und Hängergefahr . Denn ist zwar das Blei auch weg ,aber der Rest , dein Dorsch Rig und Schlagschnur mit evtl. dicken Dorsch bleibt alles dran !

Was das ist findest du auf youtube bei sandmans tackle time . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wSs1FQPZ6o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r09zjTa9H8Y

Ob man die kaufen kann von Breakaway oder Gemini weiß ich nicht . Ich biege mir seit kurzen ( bin noch in der Übungs-Lernphase  alle selber aus 2 Va Wig-Schweißdraht in 1,6 mm .

 Das sieht in den Video's alles so leicht aus ,aber man muss erstmal die richten Positionen finden wo angesetzt und gebogen wird . |kopfkrat Ist schon zäh der V2a oder V4a WIG Edelstahl Schweißdraht  . Ich hatte die ersten Tage Blasen an Hand und Daumen davon .|supergri Naja Rentner eben ,bin ich nicht mehr gewohnt mit meinen zarten Pfoten .:m

Einfach die Video's von sandmans tackle time bezüglich der verschiedenen Clip's , Fastlinks anschauen ,denn klappt das schon .

Gutes Werkzeug , ich habe die Zangen von Knipex  ist von Vorteil ! Den Baumarkt und Discounter Schrott für 5 € kannste knicken . Knipex ist auch nicht so teuer , hält aber ein Leben lang .

Vielleicht stelle ich nachher noch ein Bild ein wie die unterschiedlichen Quick -Fastlinks und Rotten Bottom Link aussehen .


----------



## Ra.T (13. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Hallo...,

bei steinigem Grund verwendet man Lead Lifter oder Bleilifter.
Packung mit 2 Stück kosten 1,19€. 
Die von Breakaway, sind nicht gut, da das Blei zu spät auftaucht.
Von z.B. Spro sind besser, tauchen schneller auf.
Kannst dann aber nicht mit Nachläufervorfächern angeln und 
du musst schnell kurbeln beim Einholen.

Bei Kraut im Wasser hast du aber trotzdem verloren... .
Kannst dann aber z.B. leckere „koreanische Seetangsuppe“ kochen.|kopfkrat

Mfg
Ralf


----------



## kefal (25. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meine neue Ryobi proskyer pro bekommen und möchte diese mit geflochtener Schnur bespulen.
Ich habe eine Okuma Surf die mit Taperline ( 200m 0,3 und die letzten 20m steigend auf 0,58 Mono) bespult ist, daher die zweite zum vergleichen mit geflecht.

Wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen, laut meinen Berechnungen würde die Spule knapp 1000 m 0,17 er geflecht fassen ! (0,35 mono 260m steht auf der Spule drauf) ich hätte jetzt hier billige Mono als Füllschnur genommen darauf die Geflochtene und dann eine Schlagschnur.
Da ich Anfänger bin habe ich einige Fragen:



Wieviel geflochtene sollte min. drauf kommen und wie dick
Reicht eine 4 fach geflochtene
Schlagschnur Mono oder geflochten und jeweils wie dick
 
Ach so, gefischt wird an der Ostsee/Brandung mit 4,20m Ruten 100-200g WG

Danke vorab

Gruß
Kefal


----------



## degl (26. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Hi Kefal,

allein aus "Kostengründen" ist es ratsam mit Mono zu unterfüttern..........besorg dir ne preiswerte 0,20er Mono und spul dann zum Schluss etwa 250m gute Geflechtschnur(hier gibts dazu unzählige trööts über Qualität) ....wähle zwischen 0,12 und /oder 0,15 und dann als Schlagschnur ca. 8m 0,30er Geflecht(meist haben die Händler da Reste) und du bist dann gut gerüstet#6

gruß degl


----------



## kefal (26. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Hi degl,
danke dir, wenn ich Glück habe und meine Frau überreden kann 
gehts sogar gleich zu Ostern an die Ostsee.
Dann werde ich mir mal schleunigst das Zeug anschaffen.

Gruß

Kefal


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin,

Wirft einer von euch Geflo auf ner Multi? Habe meine Mag mit 0,35 GTM gefüllt und 15m 0,65er Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet, der Knoten ist aber echt heftig...

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Maxthecat (29. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin !
Was machst denn für einen Knoten das der so dick ist ? Die Engländer nutzen ja in der Brandung viel die Multi mit geflochtener bis 50-60 lbs. Schnur ( Spectra aus China 1000m 20,?? € mit Versand ) .

Die machen denn in der Schlagschnur einen einfache Schlaufenknoten wo ca. 20 cm der geflochtenen Schnur durch gesteckt werden . Denn die Geflochtene ca. 5-7 mal um die Mono , dann durch die entstandene kleine Schlaufe zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und zu ziehen . Denn erst den Schlaufenknoten der Mono zu ziehen  und mit der Zange schön fest ziehen !
Soll extrem gut halten der Knoten , wird hier ja auch beim Spinnfischen genutzt um Fluorocarbon Vorfach mit Geflochtener zu verbinden !
Der ist denn nicht so dick und auftragend der Knoten .#6


----------



## Maxthecat (29. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ich weiß es nicht , ob er da eine 0,65 Geflochtene als Schlagschnur nutzt ! Gehe mal eher davon aus das er eine 0,65 Mono vorschalten möchte ,das macht ja auch Sinn .


----------



## Maxthecat (29. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Alles Gut , :vik:kein Problem .


----------



## degl (29. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Naja,

mit ner 0,12er Geflechtschnur würden meine Bleie nur allein gen Dänemark fliegen.......daher binde ich ne 0,30er als "Wurfhilfe" davor.

gruß degl


----------



## Aalbubi (29. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Meistens passiert es eh am Knoten.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. März 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin, 

Natürlich nutze ich eine 0,65er Mono als Schlagschnur :-D

Habe jetzt mal angefangen, mir die dicke Leine in eine Hohlgeflochtene zu ziehen und die mit der 0,35er Mono per Albright zu verknoten, das klappt schon besser.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin Zusammen,

 ich bin auch ab kommendenen Sonntag an der Ostsee. Eig ist das Kleinboot und die Spinnrute mein Einsatzgebiet aber wir werden auch einen "Strandtag" dabei haben. Momentan ist auf der Rolle lediglich ne 35er Mono..... (war ein Set, von daher kann ich nichts zur Qualität sagen). Schaltet man hier auch def. 2-3 Rutenlängen Schlagschnur (0,60er-0,70er) vor? Da die Mono ja ansich Dehnung hat - macht es Sinn FC (wenig Dehnung) als Schlagschnur zu verwenden?


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ganz klar ja!  Also Schlagschnur vorschalten meine ich 
Aber ob Du FC dafür nimmst oder normales 0,70er Mono ist bei den Stärken fast wurscht. Nur kein Amnesia... Das längt aus und reisst!


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Amnesia oder Maxima kenne ich ja vom Feedern her... aber da sprechen wir halt von ganz anderen Gewichten, Distanzen usw.

 Also machr es def Sinn da was vor zu schalten. Schon mal gut zu wissen


----------



## Maxthecat (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin !
Könntest auch eine 15 m Keulenschnur vorschalten , die gibt es ja auf Rollen mit 5 Stück zu Kaufen . Die in 0,33 -0,58 mm würde ich denn nehmen und da kommt denn dein Plattfisch oder Dorschvorfach in 0,70 dran im Wirbel eingehängt .

 Kosten so um die 10-15 € die Schlagschnur / Keulenschnüre auf der Rolle mit 5 Stück darauf . Diese hier mal als Beispiel 

https://www.angelplatz.de/korda-subline-tapered-leader-0-30-0-50mm--sk0045


----------



## basslawine (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

FC als Schlagschnur in der Brandung ist wahrscheinlich weggeschmissenes Geld und mMn kritisch in der Knotenfestigkeit.
Ein bischen Dehnung in der Schlagschnur puffert evtl. wenig ausgereifte Wurfstile ab, somit weniger Abrisse bei verhuptem Wurf und tut anschließend in der Schulter nicht so weh.
jede gut zu knotende Mono von .55 -.80 (je nach Wurfgewicht und Wurfstil) sollte gehen, wobei ich "weiche" Schnüre bevorzuge, die man ggf. nach nem Tüdel/Verknicken wieder gerade  ziehen kann.
Das Anknoten an die Hauptschnur kann etwas übungsbedürftig sein, hier bevorzuge ich den Albright-Knoten.

Viel Spaß
Marco


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was für Schnurstärken hier als Schlagschnur ausgerufen werden.|bigeyes

Gerade als Anfänger oder als "Wenigbrandungsangler" reichen meist Schnurstärken von 0,50er vollkommen aus. Bei Wurfweiten bis 150m reißt die so schnell niemand durch. Und wer nur um die 80-100m wirft, der benötigt meist überhaupt kleine Schlagschnur, das hält eine guter 0,35er oder max. 0,40er Schnur locker aus.

Wenn ich meine Schlagschnur selbst binde, nehme ich billigste 0,50er Schnur von der Großspule, die ich irgendwo liegen habe, oder einen Rest von anderen Spulen. 0,60 ist dann schon für den Kampfwerfer...

Wer normal wirft, bekommt eine 0,50er nicht kaputt und die ist auch wesentlich entspannter anzuknoten als ein fetter 0,80er Draht...

 Die standardisierten Fertigkeulenschnüre haben in der Regel 0,58 oder 0,60er Schlagschnur.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

ja und die 0,58 oder 0,6 auch nur auf ein paar Meter ( wieviel eigentlich?) so dicke Leine im Wasser heißt vorallem auch mehr Wasser -Widerstand m.E.


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin... Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung heraus sprechen... Meine Brandungsrolle war mit einer 0,3 mm GTM bespult und MUSSTE mit Schlagschnur "gesichert" werden. Eine 50er Mono hatte ich mit 150 g Blei beim Wurf geknackt (die Montage flog sonstwo hin) und entschied mich daher für 0,70 mm. Als "Kampfwerfer" oder so sehe ich mich dabei absolut nicht.


----------



## basslawine (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

.50er: Grundsätzlich Ja, reicht!
wenn man entspannt und kontrolliert wirft, nicht mehr als 150gr dranhängt usw. usw.
schitteriger Knoten, Gewaltwurf mit 180gr., dann reichts nicht mehr zuverlässig.
Auf 150m (!) wirft mit Köder höchstens 1% der Brandungsangler hin, bei nem bischen Gegenwind nur noch 0,1%. 
Lasse mir das aber gerne mal zeigen mit .50er.
Die alte Faustregel: 10 x wurfgewicht in Oz = Tragfähigkeit Schlagschnur in Pfund gilt immer noch, unnötig dünn ist fahrlässig.
Genauso wie zu dünne Haupschnüre, um 5m weiter zu kommen, anstatt vernünftig werfen zu lernen.
Will aber dieses leidige Thema nicht wieder anstechen.
So, und nu bin ich wieder raus.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Gehört vlt nicht hier hin - aber was ist denn so das Standartgewicht was man so wirft? 140gr? Krallenblei generell oder wann nimmt man was.

 Hab eher ne weiche Glas/Carbon Brandungsrute mit einem WG von 100-200gr......  Ich sag es mal, 180gr voll durchziehen wird die wohl nicht packen..... Frage ist ja auch wie weit man raus feuern muss....


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Krallenblei- wenn nichts anderes geht

 150 gr reicht für vieles, darüber je nach Gegebenheiten
 Wobei ich mich wohl wie die meisten, einfach aus Gründen der Vereinfachung auf ein Gewicht "eingeschossen" habe


----------



## daci7 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Kommt auf den Strand und die Bedingungen an.
Wenn ich nicht weiß, wo die Fische sind nutz ich auch gern mal ein zu leichtes Blei und lass das ein wenig rollen.
Am "liebsten" fische ich allerdings auch um die 150g. Wobei ich meist diverse Bleie ztzwischen 80 und 220g dabei hab.
|wavey:


----------



## buttweisser (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ich habe die gleiche Meinung wie basslawine. Ein Anfänger in der Brandung braucht überhaupt keine Schlagschnur, denn es wird ihm nicht gelingen die 0,35er zu zerfetzen. Es sei denn, er vergißt den Bügel umzuschlagen usw.

Einfach Vorfach und Blei an die 0,35er und angeln. Alles andere macht das Angeln nur komplizierter.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Gehört vlt nicht hier hin - aber was ist denn so das Standartgewicht was man so wirft? 140gr? Krallenblei generell oder wann nimmt man was.
> 
> ....



 Das ist eher eine Frage der Rute und der Strand/-Wetterbedingungen, das ist pauschal kaum zu beantworten.

 Ich werfe mit meinen Ruten fast ausschließlich Gewichte zwischen 170 und 200g.




> Hab eher ne weiche Glas/Carbon Brandungsrute mit einem WG von 100-200gr...... Ich sag es mal, 180gr voll durchziehen wird die wohl nicht packen..... Frage ist ja auch wie weit man raus feuern muss


 
 Dann wird das mit "voll durchziehen" (je nachdem, wie man das auslegt...) wohl eher nichts...

 Voll Durchziehen ist immer so eine Sache...

 Der eine zieht voll durch und landet bei 60-80m, der andere macht einen Entspannungswurf und landet bei über 100m...

 Nicht Kraft, sondern Technik ist der Schlüssel.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



basslawine schrieb:


> .50er: Grundsätzlich Ja, reicht!
> wenn man entspannt und kontrolliert wirft, nicht mehr als 150gr dranhängt usw. usw.
> schitteriger Knoten, Gewaltwurf mit 180gr., dann reichts nicht mehr zuverlässig.
> Auf 150m (!) wirft mit Köder höchstens 1% der Brandungsangler hin, bei nem bischen Gegenwind nur noch 0,1%.
> ...




 Dann bin ich wohl ein komischer Werfer....

 - bei mir hält 0,50 zuverlässig
 - ich werfe regelmäßig mit 170-200g
 - ich werfe die 150m und die sind bei einem Meresfischercasting durch den Landesverband belegt mit über 170m bei Gegenwind... letztes Jahr bei einem Vereinswerfen sogar 183m, allerdings selbstverständlich ohne Montage...

 Bin ich jetzt 1% oder 0,1%?


----------



## daci7 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Wie Dorschgreifer schon gesagt hat - nicht Kraft, sondern Technik machen die Weite.
Von daher kann man mMn auch nicht sagen "Wenn man keine 100m wirft braucht man keine Schlagschnur". 
"Voll durchziehen" und möglichst viel Kraft in den Wurf stecken können viele - wenn Winkel, Beschleunigung, Rute und besonders das Timing nicht passen kommt man trotzdem nicht weit - die 30er Hauptschnur kriegt man aber möglicherweise gesprengt. Gerade Brandungsanfänger die die langen Ruten und mitunter schweren und unhandlichen Rollen nicht gewohnt sind haben gern mal kuriose Wurftechniken, Schnurklänge um die Spitze, Glöckchen im Weg und dergleichen - da ist es mir meist lieber wenn mein Nebenmann sich 'ne 70er Leine antüddelt um im Zweifelsfalls Löcher in den Sand vor ihm donnert ...


----------



## Fr33 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Servus,

 also wäre es kein Sakrileg, wenn ich an die 35er Mono 2-3 Rutenlängen 50er oder 60er Mono anknote die als Schlagschnur dienen? Ich bin schwere Körbe und lange Ruten gewohnt... aber mit ner Heavy Feeder zieht man nicht durch und fischt auf Distanz. Da fischt man vlt. 15-30m vor den Füßen.....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also wäre es kein Sakrileg, wenn ich an die 35er Mono 2-3 Rutenlängen 50er oder 60er Mono anknote die als Schlagschnur dienen? Ich .....



Genau so kannst du das machen.#6


----------



## degl (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also wäre es kein Sakrileg, wenn ich an die 35er Mono 2-3 Rutenlängen 50er oder 60er Mono anknote die als Schlagschnur dienen? Ich bin schwere Körbe und lange Ruten gewohnt... aber mit ner Heavy Feeder zieht man nicht durch und fischt auf Distanz. Da fischt man vlt. 15-30m vor den Füßen.....



Knote nur soviel Schlagschnur an, das beim Wurf nur 4-5 Wicklungen auf der Spule sind................das reicht zum werfen aus und die Möglichkeit, das der Knoten von der Hauptschnur einige Klänge(Vogelnest in den Ringen) mit von der Spule reist ist dadurch sehr viel kleiner

gruß degl


----------



## buttweisser (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Es kommt auch darauf an, was du für ein Set hast*.* Wenn das so ein Billigset z.B. von Balzer ist, dann kannst du getrost auf eine Schlagschnur verzichten. 

Eine Brandungsrute richtig aufladen, das kann man mit einer Rute mit Futterkorbmontage nicht vergleichen, aber die Grundlagen sind dadurch bestimmt schon da.  

Und es gibt nicht viele Angler, die so weit oder weiter werfen können wie Dorschgreifer. Also einfach solchen Jungs glauben, halte ich für eine gute Idee.


----------



## basslawine (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl ein komischer Werfer....
> 
> - bei mir hält 0,50 zuverlässig
> - ich werfe regelmäßig mit 170-200g
> ...




Ich sprach von mit Köder/Montage, 
da du dich ursprünglich auf Anfänger/Wenigbrandungsangler beschränkst, bei denen bis 150m .50er reicht. Mir war nicht klar, dass von Wiesenwurf-Anfängern die Rede war.
Bin selber öfter auf der Wiese, von 150m da bleiben am Strand 110 über(wenn überhaupt). deswegen mglw. 1%, aber dazu trotzdem  Glückwunsch#6! 

Ich fasse dann mal ebenso spitzfindig mit Wunschfakten zusammen:
183m mit 200gr und 0.50er Schlagschnur, korrekt?
Also denn mal Butter bei die Fische:
die 183m: welches Gerät, welches Wurfgewicht, Schlagschnur, Hauptschnur, Wurfstil????
Ansonsten kann ich das jetzt nicht als schlüssige Argumentationskette hinnehmen.

Ach so: und nochmal *ja*, .50er reicht oft, mit .65er ist man aber sicher(er). 
Beim Wiesenwerfen nach internationalen Regeln gelten allerdings:
.65 für 100gr(25er Hauptschnur) und 125gr (.28er Hauptschnur)
.75er für 150gr (.31er hauptschnur) und 175gr (.35 Haupschnur)
... und die reissen trotzdem bei unsachgemäßer Ausführung des Wurfes.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Mefospezialist (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin an den Themenstarter.

Bei 80Metern, wie Du schreibst, bist Du wohl Gelegenheits-Brandungsangler, wie ich auch. 
Deshalb möchte ich Dir gerne meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Ich fische jetzt seit knapp 8 Jahren meine Shimanos mit durchgehender 0,40er. 
Die flachen E-Spulen sind mit durchgehenden Keulenschnüren bestückt 0,28-0,60.
Diese Kombi kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 

Hat man ordentlich auflandigen Wind oder fischt an tieferen/hängerträchtigen Stränden, wird die 0,40er genommen. Da man bei passenden Bedingungen nicht so weit raus muss und die Fische eher überwirft, langt die 0,40er und auf die nötigen Distanzen werfe ich auch 200Gramm ohne Abrisse. 
Fische ich ablandig oder an Stränden mit wenig Hängergefahr, dann nehme ich die durchgehende Keulenschnur.
Ich fahre jetzt schon Jahre bestens damit und habe keine Abrisse. Regelmäßig auf ein Feld oder auf eine Wiese zu gehen hilft einen sauberen Wurfstil zu entwickeln. Geht man ab der Dämmerung angeln sind Wurfweiten bis 80Meter dicke ausreichend und bei auflandigen Winden langen auch schon mal 20-30Meter. (Ich habe 45-50er Platten am Westermakeldorfer Huk auch schon auf 15Metern gefangen.)

Solange wir nicht an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, wo man auch mal einen schlechten Platz, bei dem es auf Wurfweite ankommt erwischen kann, können wir uns den Platz aussuchen und tiefere Strände befischen. 

Würde also noch zwei flachere E-Spulen besorgen, falls das für Deine Rollen möglich ist und die mit dünnerer Keulenschnur bespulen. Damit bist Du als Gelegenheits-Brandi gut gerüstet. 

Grüße


----------



## buttweisser (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Und nicht alles so kompliziert sehen, hilft auch manchmal. Ich meine damit einfach mal ein 150er Blei an die 0,35er hängen und  Probewürfe machen. Dann weißt du ganz genau, ob eine Schlagschnur notwendig ist.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## doc040 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Tapertips von namenhaften ausländischen Hersteller haben bei 0.57mm Durchmesser 32.5 kg Tragkraft. Und die halten Pendel Würfe aus.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



basslawine schrieb:


> Ich fasse dann mal ebenso spitzfindig mit Wunschfakten zusammen:
> 183m mit 200gr und 0.50er Schlagschnur, korrekt?
> Also denn mal Butter bei die Fische:
> die 183m: welches Gerät, welches Wurfgewicht, Schlagschnur, Hauptschnur, Wurfstil????
> ...



Na, du bist ja ein ganz kritischer….

Also, wir hatten zum einen das Gerät der Teilnehmer vor Ort, die es bereitwillig den anderen zur Verfügung stellten, um zu probieren.., da war so einiges am Start.

Dazu hatten wir die ganze Serie der Pontons-Ruten am Start, die uns zur Verfügung gestellt wurden, die 183m hatte ich, wenn ich jetzt nicht irre, mit der Pontons Titan Procaster 100 – 280g  Wg. und ich war an dem Tag nicht einmal der weiteste Werfer, der weiteste hatte 193m, das war Domenik H, der auch aktiv im DMV mitfischt.

Ich hatte eine 0,30er Keulenschnur von Dega auf einer Ultegra 10000er Rolle.

Das ganze fand statt im Rahmen eines Kennenlerntreffens des SAV Itzehoe auf einer Wiese in Neuenbrook.

Meine Standartruten sind:

Zebco World Cahmpion II IM8 250g Wg
Zebco IM-8 Quantum Energy Surf 450 250g Wg
Großmann's IM-8 Spezial Brandungsrute, Länge 4,20m, WG bis 250g, (ähnlich Zebco World Champion I) 250g Wg
Shimano SUPER AERO TECHNIUM SURF 425 BXG 250g Wg.
DEGA SURF INSTRUCTOR ADVANCE  100-300g Wg.

Auch die älteren Ruten Fische ich noch, weil die den heutigen neuen Ruten in nichts nachstehen, außer eventuell das Rutengewicht.


Und das mit den internationalen Regeln ist so eine Sache…, es gibt die Regeln des Surfcastings beim DMV, die Du wohl meinst und es gibt daneben noch die Regelnd des Meeres- und Binnenfischercastings, die sich unterscheiden… Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur an Veranstaltungen der 2 Kategorie teilgenommen. und dort ist keine 0,65er Schlagschnur vorgeschrieben, das Regelwerk für meine Veranstaltungen findest Du hier, dort war ich 2008 Landesmeister im Weitwurf:

http://turnierwurfsport.over-blog.de/pages/Kurzform_des_Regelwerks-1328715.html

Ganz einfach und unkompliziert:

Handelsübliche unveränderte Standartbrandungsruten
Mindestlänge 3,90m
Mindestschnurdurchmesser 0,28
Schlagschnur mindestens 0,50 in doppelter Rutenlänge
Wurfblei beliebig 100-200g
Wurfart: Überkopfwurf ohne Ablegen

Und die Aussage mit  den 110m bei Köder und Montage teile ich auch nicht, wir haben das auf der Wiese ausgiebig getestet, mit geklippten Haken, einer kleinen Leuchtperle und Gummiwürmern auf den Haken..., der Weitenverlust lag bei ca. 10% im Mittel.... Bei "null Wind" halte ich auch mit Montage die 150m.


----------



## basslawine (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,

danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung!
Das es abweichende DMV Weitwurfregeln gibt, war mir bisher nicht geläufig, nochmals Danke für den Link.
Damit wird die .50er Schlagschnur/bis 200gr Regel quasi offiziell. Scheint diese Disziplin aber so nur im DAFV zu geben, oder?

bzgl der 110m (von 150 auf der Wiese): Der Köder (Gummiwurm/Perle) ist aber nur ein Aspekt der Wurfweite kostet.
Dicke Klamotten, unsicherer Stand am Strand, kalte Finger nagen auch an der Meterzahl in der realen Brandung.

Schoene Weiten, die Ihr da in Itzehoe erzielt habt.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Aalbubi (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ich bin nach ausführlicher Beratung mit einer 0.40 er Dam Tectan (ist in Wirklichkeit dünner, denke ich) auf 90m gekommen. Ich bin nicht der beste Werfer. Mit Übung schaffen damit viele bestimmt 120m. Ich habe ein 150g Krallenblei verwendet. Mit durchgehender Mono bin ich super zufrieden. Meine Knotenkunst ist nicht grade zufriedenstellend, weshalb es bei mir schon oft genug Peng machte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Ich bin nach ausführlicher Beratung mit einer 0.40 er Dam Tectan (ist in Wirklichkeit dünner, denke ich)


Ich schätze eher nicht, aber die war immer gut maßhaltig und dünner als andere mit fett Übermaß! 

Gute Erfahrungen mit der aktuellen NEUE Tectan Produktion von ~2017?


----------



## Aalbubi (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Ich kenne mich selber nicht so sehr mit der Tectan Produktion aus. Meine Schnur habe ich bei Askari im Abverkauf bestellt. Deshalb ist diese auch bestimmt etwas älter. Mit der Tectan Schlagschnur bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Die Korda Schlagschnur ist viel geschmeidiger, aber auch viel teurer. Wie ich auch schon erwähnt habe, binde ich die Schlagschnur schlecht an, weshalb man meiner Erfahrung nicht allzusehr vertrauen sollte.


----------



## Mefospezialist (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin,
ich fische Quantum Quattron PT Salsa in 0,40. Rundum zufrieden mit der Schnur. 
Passt gut zu recht steifen Brandungsruten. Ist sehr geschmeidig, lässt sich super werfen und ist sehr Abriebsfest.


----------



## Aalbubi (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Bei Angelschnüren gibt es soviele unterschiedliche Meinungen.. ich selber empfand die Quantum in 0,35 als zu drahtig. In der Brandung habe ich sie jedoch nicht gefischt, sondern im Süßwasser auf Hecht und Aal.


----------



## Mefospezialist (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Bei Angelschnüren gibt es soviele unterschiedliche Meinungen.. ich selber empfand die Quantum in 0,35 als zu drahtig. In der Brandung habe ich sie jedoch nicht gefischt, sondern im Süßwasser auf Hecht und Aal.


Klar, ist doch bei allem so, wenn es ums angeln geht. Es hat ja auch jeder Angler "seinen unschlagbaren Top-Köder"


----------



## Maxthecat (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monoschnur Brandungsangeln*

Moin !
Ich habe eine 0,38,6mm Berkley Trilene Big Game in Neon drauf ,ein Kumpel die Berkley Trilene Big Game 0,40 er . Beides geschmeidige Schnüre die 0,38 er 10 kg Tragkraft ,die 0,40 er 12 kg TK . Die Dehnung ist bei der Schnur aber auch recht viel, kann man bald ziehen wie ein Gummiband :q . Für eine 600 m Spule für unter 10€ aber OK !


----------

